# 400lt South America tank



## imichal (Mar 29, 2008)

Dimensions: 150*50*62cm 
Volume: 400 lt. 
fishes:8 Pterophyllum sp. "Rio Momon Red Spot", 12 cardinal tetra, 10 cory sterbai 
Decorating materials: wood 
Filtering: internal filter juwel-1500 litres per hour+ 2X eheim 2217 
Heating: 2X300 w 
pH:6.0 
(GH):3 
(ΚΗ):1 
(ΝΗ3):0 
(ΝΟ2):0 
(ΝΟ3):5 
water change :30 - 35 % / week using 100% RO+seachem equilibrium 
temperature: 25-26 C


----------



## GotTanked (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, beautiful tank! Your driftwood arrangement is awesome.


----------



## Sprungster (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice tank :thumb:


----------



## Ronny_M (Jan 8, 2009)

WOW, truly beautiful! :thumb:

Where were you when I needed inspiration for my South American tank???


----------



## DiscusQueen (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi. Awesome fish and tank setup... :drooling: :drooling: Love the driftwood. Sue


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

:drooling: Realy an amazing beatifull tank!!! Long time since I seen such a nice tank and it does have everything your fish need!!! Awesome!!! :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Stellaluna (May 8, 2006)

Love it - great job. :thumb:


----------



## M0oN (Dec 8, 2003)

That's a display peice for sure. Good job.


----------



## mithesaint (Oct 31, 2006)

Beautiful tank!! Very jealous.

How long till the tetras turn into lunch?


----------

